# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آیا واقعا پزشکی سخته؟؟؟

## froozanian

واقعا سخته؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

دوست عزیز یه سری به تاپیک انتخاب رشته بزن توضیح دادم اونجا :Yahoo (1): 
فقط تو یه جمله کوتاه میگم 
پزشکی شیرینه و مقدس ترین شغله ولی فقط به شرطی که خودت و جسمت و روحت و براش فدا کنی

----------


## divarsabz

خواهشا یکی جواب بده

----------


## divarsabz

امتحان علوم پایه چقدر سخته؟

----------


## mahsa77

> واقعا سخته؟؟


از تعداد سالی که باید دانشگاه درس بخونی فک کنم به راحتی بشه نتیجه گرفت :Yahoo (83): 
بعدشم اگه راحت بود که همه الان پزشک بودن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط divarsabz


امتحان علوم پایه چقدر سخته؟


آزمون علوم پایه یکی از ساده ترین امتحاناییه که یه دانشجوی پزشکی باهاش روبه رو میشه.
کافیه از 200 تست حدود 40-45 تاشو بلد باشی
بقیه رو شانسی میزنی و با احتمال بالا حد نصاب قبولی (معمولا 85 ) رو میاری
کلا تعداد خیلی کمی از علوم پایه می افتن که اونام 2 نوبت دیگه فرصت دارن پاسش کنن.*

----------


## Matin VT

ما ک شنیدیم سخته ...
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrab98

خداوکیلی چه تاپیکایی میزنید و چه سوالایی میپرسید... 
با چه منطقی شک تو دلتون میفته که پزشکی ممکنه اسون باشه؟! و انتظار دارید یکی بیاید اینجا بگه نه عزیز دلم هرکی گفته دروغ گفته پزشکی اصلا سخت نیست دانشجو ها همه الاف میچرخن در طول تحشیل شب امتحانم دو ساعت میخونن پاس میشن... :-/

----------


## SRH22

> خداوکیلی چه تاپیکایی میزنید و چه سوالایی میپرسید... 
> با چه منطقی شک تو دلتون میفته که پزشکی ممکنه اسون باشه؟! و انتظار دارید یکی بیاید اینجا بگه نه عزیز دلم هرکی گفته دروغ گفته پزشکی اصلا سخت نیست دانشجو ها همه الاف میچرخن در طول تحشیل شب امتحانم دو ساعت میخونن پاس میشن... :-/


دانشجویی که بزاره شب امتحان اگه شبای امتحان زیر 10-11 ساعت بخونه میوفته ! 

هیچ دانشجوی شب امتحانی تو پزشکی معدلش از 14 بالا نمیاد 

دانشجو های پزشکی اینقدر میانترم و کوییز و اینا دارن که خواه ناخواه باید بخونن  درساشونم فوق العاده سنگینه نه اینکه بقیه سنگین نیست ولی اگه از دانشجو های دندون بپرسی تفاوت سنگینی رو بهتون میگن 

اما اینکه مثل یه کنکوری بخونن نه مثلا بیوشیمی 2 پزشکی سنگین تر  از کل شیمی های دبیرستانه ولی چون میخوان فقط پاس شن رد میشن ازش راحت ( 3-4 روز قبل امتحان عین خ ر میخونن) 

کلا اینو بگم اگه کسی توانایی اوردن پزشکی رو داشته باشه توانایی پاس کردن همه درس ها رو داره  و اگر در طول ترم بخونن ( که نمیخونن ) اسونه با نمره خوب پاس شدن 

بعد علوم پایه هم درسا شیرین تر میشه

----------


## yasser0411

یکی میگفت اگه هر روز 3 ساعت بخونی سخت ترین امتحان پزشکی زو که اسمش یادم نیس با نمره بالا پاس میکنی
اما اگه نگه داری واسه شب امتحان خودت رو هم بکشی نمیتونی بالا 15 بگیری

----------


## divarsabz

> *
> آزمون علوم پایه یکی از ساده ترین امتحاناییه که یه دانشجوی پزشکی باهاش روبه رو میشه.
> کافیه از 200 تست حدود 40-45 تاشو بلد باشی
> بقیه رو شانسی میزنی و با احتمال بالا حد نصاب قبولی (معمولا 85 ) رو میاری
> کلا تعداد خیلی کمی از علوم پایه می افتن که اونام 2 نوبت دیگه فرصت دارن پاسش کنن.*


دیگه چه امتحانایی داره
مرسی که جواب میدین

----------


## divarsabz

> یکی میگفت اگه هر روز 3 ساعت بخونی سخت ترین امتحان پزشکی زو که اسمش یادم نیس با نمره بالا پاس میکنی
> اما اگه نگه داری واسه شب امتحان خودت رو هم بکشی نمیتونی بالا 15 بگیری


روزی ۳ ساعت؟

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط divarsabz


دیگه چه امتحانایی داره
مرسی که جواب میدین


یه آزمون دیگه م داره به اسم پره انترنی (پیش کارورزی) که بعد از اتمام استاژریه و از مطالب سه سال فیزیوپات و استاژری میاد
اونم باز یه امتحان 200 سوالیه بدون نمره منفی و پاس کردنش کار سختی نیست.
درکل از پزشکی غول نسازید واسه خودتون. اینهمه دانشجوی پزشکی معمولا بدون چالش خاصی درساشونو پاس میکنن. ولی خب اینجوریم نیست که لای جزوه رو باز نکنید و انتظار معدل خوب داشته باشید. در کل مطالب تئوری به صورت صعودی ولی با یه شیب ملایم سخت تر میشن به مرور.
البته تو قسمت عملی اوضاع ممکنه متفاوت باشه مخصوصا وقتی پای کشیک و اینا میاد وسط. ایناست که میتونن پزشکیو سخت کنن.*

----------


## divarsabz

> *
> یه آزمون دیگه م داره به اسم پره انترنی (پیش کارورزی) که بعد از اتمام استاژریه و از مطالب سه سال فیزیوپات و استاژری میاد
> اونم باز یه امتحان 200 سوالیه بدون نمره منفی و پاس کردنش کار سختی نیست.
> درکل از پزشکی غول نسازید واسه خودتون. اینهمه دانشجوی پزشکی معمولا بدون چالش خاصی درساشونو پاس میکنن. ولی خب اینجوریم نیست که لای جزوه رو باز نکنید و انتظار معدل خوب داشته باشید. در کل مطالب تئوری به صورت صعودی ولی با یه شیب ملایم سخت تر میشن به مرور.
> البته تو قسمت عملی اوضاع ممکنه متفاوت باشه مخصوصا وقتی پای کشیک و اینا میاد وسط. ایناست که میتونن پزشکیو سخت کنن.*


شما کدوم شهر میخونین؟

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط divarsabz


شما کدوم شهر میخونین؟


ارومیه*

----------


## matrooke

> دانشجویی که بزاره شب امتحان اگه شبای امتحان زیر 10-11 ساعت بخونه میوفته ! 
> 
> هیچ دانشجوی شب امتحانی تو پزشکی معدلش از 14 بالا نمیاد 
> 
> دانشجو های پزشکی اینقدر میانترم و کوییز و اینا دارن که خواه ناخواه باید بخونن  درساشونم فوق العاده سنگینه نه اینکه بقیه سنگین نیست ولی اگه از دانشجو های دندون بپرسی تفاوت سنگینی رو بهتون میگن 
> 
> اما اینکه مثل یه کنکوری بخونن نه مثلا بیوشیمی 2 پزشکی سنگین تر  از کل شیمی های دبیرستانه ولی چون میخوان فقط پاس شن رد میشن ازش راحت ( 3-4 روز قبل امتحان عین خ ر میخونن) 
> 
> کلا اینو بگم اگه کسی توانایی اوردن پزشکی رو داشته باشه توانایی پاس کردن همه درس ها رو داره  و اگر در طول ترم بخونن ( که نمیخونن ) اسونه با نمره خوب پاس شدن 
> ...


من یک دانشجوی شب امتحانی هستم با معدل بالای ۱۴ :Yahoo (20): 
انقدرم سخت نگیرید موصوع رو.
من نمیخوام پزشکی رو شرح بدم ان شالله دوستان خودشون میبینن :Yahoo (1): 
اما این جمله رو میگم "هر چی باشه از کنکور خیلی بهتره"
ولی خب واقعا بیوشیمی ۲ مزززززخففففرررره :Yahoo (21): 
۲۰ تا امینواسیدو میدنت باید برای هر کدوم کلی متابولیسم حفظ کنی که۵ تا تست از تو امتحان بیاد :Yahoo (21): 
چی بود این لعنتی :Yahoo (77): 
سختی پزشکی ذات درساش نیست،حجم درساشه...

----------


## INFERNAL

خداییش این اصن سوال کردن نداره

----------

